# Homemade hydration bladder drying tool.



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Sorry if this idea is a repost, but I just thought of it and it works pretty well. Best of all, its pretty much free.


----------



## Audi_Sedan (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks pretty simple but effective! I need to start air-ing mine out to keep it from getting funky. Nice pics too.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

You just thought it up?

Been used for years, including being posted on about every biking and hiking website.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

dave54 said:


> You just thought it up?
> 
> Been used for years, including being posted on about every biking and hiking website.


Did you read the first 7 words of my post? And yes, I just thought of it.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

make one to hang it by the hose port so its upside down, and use the fold out wings to hold it open...dries faster as you dont get the pockets of water that just puddle forever at the bottom
or store it in your refrigerator and you dont ever need to dry it


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

...dual purpose, you can hang your helmet on it when the bladders not drying!

I have used one of them to unlock my car also...
...you might be on to something


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> ...dual purpose, you can hang your helmet on it when the bladders not drying!
> 
> I have used one of them to unlock my car also...
> ...you might be on to something


OMG! No my friend, YOU may be on to something! I would never take credit for your ideas! Why didn't I think of that? You are a genius! :thumbsup:

Now go lock your keys in your car again, smart ass.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Why so serious?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mark! said:


> Why so serious?


Cause the interwebs is serious bidness.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Even _*faster*_ is a new foam paint brush(large size) run thru the inside....wring....repeat....done.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I just rinse it and store it in the freezer.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I just stuff one of these inside and hang it upside down by the hose/bladder junction. Also usually remove the bite valve. Works great.


----------



## dpo (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this but I have a question...I have read a lot of posts about emptying the bladder and storing it in the freezer...so I started doing this with my Osprey bladder...does the freezing kill the bacteria or something? And...does it damage it at all over time? thx


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

dpo said:


> Sorry to hijack this but I have a question...I have read a lot of posts about emptying the bladder and storing it in the freezer...so I started doing this with my Osprey bladder...does the freezing kill the bacteria or something? And...does it damage it at all over time? thx


I did that with the old reservoirs and the seals aren't as good as they used to. They require more force to seal than they used to.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

> ...I have read a lot of posts about emptying the bladder and storing it in the freezer...so I started doing this with my Osprey bladder...does the freezing kill the bacteria or something? And...does it damage it at all over time?


I've been rinsing the same camelback in hot water and storing it in the freezer since I bought it in '97. Occasionally I'll scrub it with dish soap. Only the bite valves I've needed to change.



> I did that with the old reservoirs and the seals aren't as good as they used to. They require more force to seal than they used to.


I smear a couple drops of vegetable oil on the cap seal. Allows it to tighten and loosen real easily. Lasts through several rinses.


----------



## JulesMoreau (Aug 22, 2012)

As for cleaning, depending on the material, you could try to pull out the inside (partially), and putting it in the dishwasher. I've done it with a few of mine before, and they dried fairly quickly.


----------

